# Project Black Pyxis



## irek83 (Sep 2, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CASE: NCASE M1 Black Ser.No.0370 
MOBO: P8Z77-I DELUXE 
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 
COOLER: Swiftech H220 
MEMORY: Kingston HyperX Genesis 8GB DDR3 1600 2x4GB 
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 770 Reference GK104 
SSD: 2x Samsung 840 PRO 265GB RAID 0 
PSU: Silverstone Strider SFX Gold 450W 
CABLES: Silverstone SST-PP05-E, Silverstone CP11 
FILTERS: DEMCiflex
WATER BLOCK: Aqua Computer Kryographics for GTX 770 Acrylic Edition


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## zo0lykas (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks nice, what about temperature in this tiny case? ;-)


----------



## irek83 (Sep 3, 2014)

Idle CPU avarage 35* GPU 32* coolant 33*, stress ( Tomb Rider ) CPU 60* GPU 52* coolant 55* 
reduced  power limit GPU and stock clock CPU and GPU.
in the future I plan on adding external radiator and quick release connectors


----------



## zo0lykas (Sep 3, 2014)

not bad 
and how loud fans working when you playing something ?

don't forget new pictures after update, bro 



irek83 said:


> Idle CPU avarage 35* GPU 32* coolant 33*, stress ( Tomb Rider ) CPU 60* GPU 52* coolant 55*
> reduced  power limit GPU and stock clock CPU and GPU.
> in the future I plan on adding external radiator and quick release connectors


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 4, 2014)

Well done, I dig this. Clean and I like the liquid color


----------



## Azzza 42 (Sep 27, 2014)

Would you be able to put a photo up of the rear of the case?


----------



## Azzza 42 (Sep 27, 2014)

And may the case with out the gpu in it so we can see the motherboard?


----------

